# Bezeichnungsbereiche Bausteine



## Toki0604 (24 Juni 2011)

Hi @ all,

ich habe in einem anderen Thread hier das Problem gehabt, das ein Baustein den FC1 aufgerufen hat, 
dieser allerdings selbst erstellt war und der andere Baustein den FC1 aus der Bibliothek meinte.
Der Fehler ist also nur wegen der Fehlfunktion aufgefallen, nicht direkt.

Gibt es aus eurer Erfahrung Bezeichnungsbereiche die man grundsätzlich frei hält, 
und dementsprechend Bereiche für die eigenen Bausteine? 
Oder macht ihr das ( so wie ich momentan ) immer individuell?


Gruß
Toki


----------



## jabba (24 Juni 2011)

Da sich siemens selber keine eigenen Regeln auferlegt hat ist das schwierig.
Bei manchen Kunden werden bestimmte vorgaben gemacht.

Aber manche Libs von Siemens wie Ethernet und CP 340/41 überschneiden sich da.
Da kann man zum Teil umgehen wenn man Symbolisch adressiert.


----------



## Paule (24 Juni 2011)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Gibt es aus eurer Erfahrung Bezeichnungsbereiche die man grundsätzlich frei hält,


Eigentlich individuell da Siemens ja, je nach Anwendung, eine sehr große Bandbreite von Nummern verwendet.
In der Regel halte ich gerne die unteren FC Bereiche für Siemens frei wie z.B.:
FC5 / FC6 > Send / Recv
FC7 > Wochentag lesen
FC8 > Tageszeit lesen


----------



## Toki0604 (24 Juni 2011)

Genau, die Überschneidungen sind mir auch aufgefallen.
Und die Bereiche der zu vergebenen FC-FB Nummern  sind zwischen den CPU´s teilweise unterschiedlich.
1024 Bausteine im Nummerband von 0 - 2047... Je nach CPU.
Bei älteren oder kleineren Ausführungen einer CPU darf man dann ggf. alles umschreiben.

:sm19:super ...
Toki


----------



## Boxy (24 Juni 2011)

Im Prinzip ist meist alles >255 frei 

Es kommt immer drauf an, welche Soft man von Siemens einsetzt bzw. in welchem Bereich man ist/arbeitet.
Es gibt teils Projekthefte (TL2000) von Siemens und da gibts ne Liste mit Bausteinbereiche welche belegt und welche frei sind ...


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juni 2011)

in der bibliothek heißen sie alle >1000
je nach projekt und cpu wird dann angepasst.
das ardenne prinzip hat sich bei mir schon eingeschlichen bevor ich programme der buse gesehen habe: 1-10 GANZ grobe gliederung, 11-100 feingliedrung, 101 bis 999 alles drunter
wenn man mit den drei stufen nicht klar kommt sollte man sein konzept überdenken


----------



## bike (25 Juni 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist meist alles >255 frei
> 
> Es kommt immer drauf an, welche Soft man von Siemens einsetzt bzw. in welchem Bereich man ist/arbeitet.
> Es gibt teils Projekthefte (TL2000) von Siemens und da gibts ne Liste mit Bausteinbereiche welche belegt und welche frei sind ...



Noch kompliziert wird es,  wenn das Grundprogramm für NC verwendet wird. Die kann man nicht einfach umbenennen, da innerhalb der Bausteine absolut auf andere zugegriffen wird.

Wir verwenden für unsere Programme Bausteine ab 100.
Von 100 bis 200 allgemein, Bausteine für alle Anlagenteile. Dann die einzelnen Anlagenteile, mit entsprechender Größe. Die letzten 3 Bausteinnummern jeder Gruppe sind für Störung, Meldung und Visualisierung bestimmt.
Dadurch, dass wir symbolisch programmieren, ist auch relativ einfach, umzunummerieren. 


bike


----------



## Toki0604 (26 Juni 2011)

@boxy,
von diesen Projektheften habe ich noch nichts gehört, hast du vielleicht mal ein PDF-Beispiel für mich?

@Vierlagig und Bike,
die Gliederung in 3 grobe Bereiche und die Idee immer die letzten 3 des Nummerbands für Störung, Visu etc. zu nutzen, werde ich mir wohl zu eigen machen. 

Danke,
Toki


----------



## Boxy (28 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Noch kompliziert wird es,  wenn das Grundprogramm für NC verwendet wird. Die kann man nicht einfach umbenennen, da innerhalb der Bausteine absolut auf andere zugegriffen wird.
> 
> Wir verwenden für unsere Programme Bausteine ab 100.
> Von 100 bis 200 allgemein, Bausteine für alle Anlagenteile. Dann die einzelnen Anlagenteile, mit entsprechender Größe. Die letzten 3 Bausteinnummern jeder Gruppe sind für Störung, Meldung und Visualisierung bestimmt.
> ...



Und noch interessanter wird es, wenn man neben der NC noch andere Software von Siemens einsetzt. Da belegt dann z.B. der DB des 4'tn Kanls den DB von einer anderen Software usw. ...


----------



## Toki0604 (28 Juni 2011)

Hervorragend konzipiert von BigS.
Anstatt Grundstrukturen zu schaffen, setzt BigS von vorn herein auf individuelles Programmieren...
Das ist wahrscheinlich genau so ein Produkt wie das zeitgleiche Entwickeln von Step7 und Sinamics nebeneinander, nicht zusammen.

Toki


----------



## Sinix (28 Juni 2011)

Die F-Bibliothek, sowie die generierten F-Bausteine passen auch wunderbar in jede Programmstruktur . Bei mir ist der Bereich 100-200 sowie >1600 nur für F-Bausteine reserviert, alles andere gibt nur Ärger beim kopieren, generieren,...


----------

